# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  RePack 8.3.8.2197 под MAC OS X

## ksys

Где взять вылеченную версию 8.3.8.2197 под Mac?

----------


## cobra2k

https://macx.ws/mac-os-unix/10449-1s...iyatie-83.html

----------


## kvartovich

а есть версия поновее, или инструкция что делать, чем патчить?

----------


## Ops

Присоединяюсь к вопросу, нужна 8ю3ю10

----------


## kds_work

Мне тоже нужна 8.3.10 и старше..

----------


## Airdar

> https://macx.ws/mac-os-unix/10449-1s...iyatie-83.html


Ссылка не рабочая

----------


## Airdar

> https://macx.ws/mac-os-unix/10449-1s...iyatie-83.html


Ссылка не рабочая

----------


## Dorador

Все рабочее. Да и эта версия кругом в доступе (патченая)
Присоединяюсь к вопросу по теме, было бы неплохо раздобыть версию посвежее!
Эта никак с файловой ИБ по сети не хочет дружить(

----------


## Dorador

Все рабочее. Да и эта версия кругом в доступе (патченая)
Присоединяюсь к вопросу по теме, было бы неплохо раздобыть версию посвежее!
Эта никак с файловой ИБ по сети не хочет дружить(

----------

Serguey (19.06.2020)

----------


## =Laurel=

Эх, хотя бы на 10-ку)

----------


## loonya

Не было случайно найдено 8.3.10? Все просторы перечитал...

----------


## VidaSony

Многим нуна, но тоже ничего не нашла. Пишут, что мол, ежели хватило денег на макбук то бишь и на лицензию выложи.

----------


## Online_Z

> Эта никак с файловой ИБ по сети не хочет дружить(


1С для MacOS и не должна с файловой базой по сети работать, о чем открыто пишут:



> Ограничения бета-версии "1С:Предприятие" для MacOS (OS X) 
> • Нет возможности  в файловом варианте работать по локальной сети (в файловом варианте пока можно работать только с локальными информационными базами, расположенными на том же компьютере, на котором запускается клиентское приложение);


Цитата отсюда

----------


## Goodman_1

поставил 1 с- сам  пишу конфигурации- если что надо то пишите посмотрим чем смогу помочь!

----------


## Goodman_1

уже есть 8.3.14.1565_clientz_OSX!

----------


## Ukei

> уже есть 8.3.14.1565_clientz_OSX!


 - Есть. Но вот ломать его и выкладывать пока ни у кого желания не видно, увы.

----------


## Goodman_1

> - Есть. Но вот ломать его и выкладывать пока ни у кого желания не видно, увы.


а зачем ломать?  можно просто установить на мак и загрузить базу 
 у меня пока работает в таком режиме  без глюков-  буду тестить !

----------


## Goodman_1

Интересно сколько пользователей тут пользуются МАКБуками?

----------


## novour.com

> Интересно сколько пользователей тут пользуются МАКБуками?


Я пользуюсь и уже 9 лет. Только не совсем мак буком... у меня хакинтош, но все же.
У меня пока так: есть виндовый сервак, там развернута виндовая 1С-ка и подняты веб-службы. Я через веб-протокол подключаюсь к базе с мака и работаю. На маке стоит официально скачанная сборка с сайта 1С

----------


## Goodman_1

> Я пользуюсь и уже 9 лет. Только не совсем мак буком... у меня хакинтош, но все же.
> У меня пока так: есть виндовый сервак, там развернута виндовая 1С-ка и подняты веб-службы. Я через веб-протокол подключаюсь к базе с мака и работаю. На маке стоит официально скачанная сборка с сайта 1С


подскажи как можно перенести конфигурацию на МАК?

----------


## novour.com

> подскажи как можно перенести конфигурацию на МАК?


В чем тебя не устраивает выгрузка? 
Выгрузил на серваке или виндовом компе, создал в маке новую пустую базу, через конфигуратор загрузил и юзаешь. Вот только нет ломаной.

----------


## balmainq

Кто нибудь отзовитесь с лечением версии под mac...

----------


## Ukei

> Кто нибудь отзовитесь с лечением версии под mac...


 - Пока что вариант только один: ставить вирт. машину, а в неё - образ WinXP с настроенным MultiKey. Образ лежит тут: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8F-1%D1%81-8-x

----------

